# sweaty hands



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the apt i live in is a real hotbox. when november arrives, and the air con comes out of the window, i have to keep a fan in it's place with a window from another room to ventilate. otherwise it becomes unbearably hot. 
i haven't turned the heat on in here since i moved in 4 years ago. anyhow, even with all this, the very second i pick up a guitar my hands begin to sweat. not alot, *just enough to be sticky*. i wash my hands and allow then to dry before i play. they're clean and so is the guitar. the strings are brand new. 
how can i make it stop? it's making me want to jam a chopstick through my temple. 
now that im not working i can play when no one is home. except for this thing i am experiencing with my hands.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Fun to simply watch but you could be interested at 1:40 hehehe

[video=youtube;CRm1yqSmsGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRm1yqSmsGY[/video]


AND there are treatments around. Talk to your physician about seeing a dermatologist.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha .. I offered the card to him ha ha ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

aaahhhh that was funny, thanks guys. i never went up to see that doc. i ended up not being able to get myself up there.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's an open offer ... an ifn' yer comin' make it thursdays... it's jam night


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Talcum powder. My hands don't sweat but I know people who use it.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

I know Jeff Beck uses Talcum powder as mentioned. I have a similar issue and have just dealt with it over the years. For me the finish on a neck is critical. I usually like unfinished necks with just a light oil. My old strat is nice because most of the finish is worn off the back of the neck. I find some guitars "stickier" than others.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't remember having this problem before, and i have considered taking the poly off of the neck. i'm just afraid of screwing up a guitar that i really otherwise like. besides, that wouldn't cure the problem, only part of it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

You know  you have been under a LOT of stress. It may be that your body is behaving different as a result of that stress. Mark would be the better one to talk about that, but yea that would be what I would look at.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Extra fine steel wood to the back of my guitar neck is what I use. I wear the coating off my leave the colour. It's just not shiny any longer and is much more slippery.


----------

